# Shotmiser G300



## Parmo (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,
As most of you know just before Christmas I won a Shotmiser G300 GPS unit, which was a nice surprise.  Once I received it, installed the software and other bits and pieces I was ready to download some free courses with the credit I received with the G300.  

I found the downloading of courses straight forward enough as with the software that came with it.  I spent a few hours on and off practicing with it as you can turn the GPS on & off whilst HID watched the usual soaps and things until I was ready to hit the course with the extra knowledge of GPS!!

I found the unit easy to use on the course and really encouraging to know the actual distance to the green be it front, back or to the pin.  The graphics are very good (as below)





The screen is clear and with the G300 also has little extras like stats which you can record you score, putts, FIR, GIR and driving distance to give you the average, a great benefit but would be best suited if the information was downloadable to some software like SS2.

The service I received from optimizegolf and specially Michael Pearson was second to none, they updated my G300 with the latest kit including sat nav for the car and put in a cover FOC, I would highly recommend optimizegolf on the customer service front as 10/10 on all fronts.


----------



## Mawgan (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for this, Parmo.  It looks a very interesting bit of kit.  You say it was easy to use so I had a look at the Shotmiser You-Tube vid. I must say that it looks a bit user-intensive, inasmuch as you have to point with a pen/tee peg to the target (which all looks a bit fiddly) in order to get a measurement whereas a SkyCaddy or similar has a reading waiting for you in big numbers.  I wonder what trying to measure out that next shot in the wind with cold fingers would be like...  Have you any more experience with it?  Getting info from a fairway other than the hole you're playing sounds useful, especially for me...

I really like the idea of keeping stats with it, but again doesn't that slow you down a bit having to enter the info with the touch screen rather than a card?

Thanks again for the write-up.


----------



## andiritchie (Jan 23, 2009)

Great review a friend of mine has one of those,it was the first GPS i seen working and was impressed,they had a great deal at Halfords Â£105 i think,i never got one as i prone to breaking fancy bits of kit


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 23, 2009)

It's nice to see some positive reviews, especially as the Skycaddie does seem to be the GPS of choice on this forum.


----------



## Beaker (Jan 23, 2009)

Good and fair review Parmo!

I also have a Shotmiser and have sat nav on it! I've never had a problem with the signal and never questioned the accuracy. 

The reason I chose it over a Skycaddie was because one, it could be a sat nav aswell as a golf GPS, and two because compared to sky caddie it gave a picture of the hole instead of just numbers so alot more detail!

Its also not complicated to use, the video on you tube looks fiddly because its had GPS switched off. When your on the course and using GPS you don't have to do anything as the numbers decrease as you get closer to the hole, which is the only thing that can take some time!!

I would definatley recommend it to people and the customer service is really good too!


----------



## AndyH (Mar 13, 2009)

I have never been a great judgement of distance, even from the fairway unless I am bang on 150 I never quite know how far it is.  This leads to dubt in my mind and usually a poor swing.  With this device distance is no longer a worry get over the ball and hit the shot.  Any negative thoughts are gone.  In addition to the fairways I often find myself on the other fairway trying to work out how far I need to hit to get back in play.  No end of balls have been lost hitting good shots to areas I misjudged the distance on, therefore ended my good round.
The G300 has the abilty to pick out any point on the course even from the wrong fairway and that is a MASSIVE advantage.  I have no doubt that my scores will come tumbling down as a result.

Like many of you my main reservation with these GPS devices was the question mark about when MY course will be available, it does not matter to me how many thousands are listed I play my course every week so want that one now.  After speaking with Mike I managed to get my course on the request list and through extremly quickly,  Dont let your course no being immediatly available put you off get your order placed, you wont be dissappointed.

I could not overstate how impressive the customer service from optimize  been. I am going to play my course on Saturday to be the envy of my peers,  I am always playing with my drivers clubs etc to try and gain an edge but with this product I genuinely feel I have found the one to get it.
Mind you it wont last as I am sure they will all follow suit.  Normally this would be a bad thing but with the referal system I will soon have all the local courses dowloaded for free.  Everyone is a winner.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 13, 2009)

Good post Andy and I totally agree.

Shame GM reviewed the older model and not the G300 which should have been as it would have come out on top.


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 14, 2009)

Good and fair review Parmo!

I also have a Shotmiser and have sat nav on it! I've never had a problem with the signal and never questioned the accuracy. 

The reason I chose it over a Skycaddie was because one, it could be a sat nav aswell as a golf GPS, and two because compared to sky caddie it gave a picture of the hole instead of just numbers so alot more detail!

Its also not complicated to use, the video on you tube looks fiddly because its had GPS switched off. When your on the course and using GPS you don't have to do anything as the numbers decrease as you get closer to the hole, which is the only thing that can take some time!!

I would definatley recommend it to people and the customer service is really good too!
		
Click to expand...

So I take it there is not too much tapping of the screen needed then...?


----------



## Beaker (Mar 18, 2009)

No not much at all, If you want to record your stats then you need to fill that out for each shot (It doesn't take long to do!) but if you use it for just distance which i do then your ok! There is a demo on there site which is worth a watch, this link should take you there:
www.shotmiser.co.uk/demo.htm


----------



## Parmo (Mar 20, 2009)

The 3.0 update makes it look 100% better and user friendly, by only one niggle is the battery life isnt that long or more to the point its on 2/4 bars after a couple of holes but tends to last about 5 hours which could be improved.

Wish GM had featured the G300 in the GM DMD peice, shame really.


----------

